# Frozen / paralyzed Colon???



## 13815 (Mar 5, 2007)

I am new to this board, but I am beginning to think I have ibs-c. I have an appointment with a gastro next week. I've been stuggling with bloating, cramping and constipation for the past year. I've found that Citrucel seems to help, but unfortunately not always. If you go a couple of days with no BM while taking citrucel, it can get very painful. I just need to know if this has ever happened to anyone on this board? You get the urge to go, and it's a BIG urge. When you get to the bathroom and attempt to go nothing happens. Just straining and awful bloat and sharp pain in the lover abdomen. It's almost as if my colon isn't moving the BM through properly--it's just stuck. It's awful because it feels like there is so much inside me, and I can hardly walk. Then all of a sudden, after numerous painful trips to the bathroom, it comes out just fine, and it's A LOT, like freakishly (could this be due to the citrucel for 2 days with no BM?) I've never had so much come out. Then the next day I'm back to tiny amounts. Sorry to be graphic but I just need to know if anyone else has expreienced this? It was so painful I actually had to go home early from work today. I'm beginning to wonder if the Peristalsis in my colon isn't functioning properly? It's like a light switch. Please tell me I'm not the only one with this pain. Using the restroom should not be this difficult and energy draining!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It sounds pretty typical for IBS-C. IBS is pretty painful regardless of how the stool consistency is different from normalThere is colonic inertia but usually that is when things are really out of whack and people often go over a week between BM's. That is a separate problem from IBS-C.With IBS-C you are usually pretty close to the 3 BM a week range which may mean skipping a day or two, but not a week or more.K>


----------

